# Créer une clé USB Windows avec Bootcamp



## Pierr0t (16 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas pas à créer une clé USB bootable avec windows 10 depuis l'utilitaire Boocamp.
J'insère ma clé USB et je clique sur "Créer un disque d'installation Windows 8 ou version ultérieure".

Je sélectionne ma clé USB dans l'étape suivante et mon image ISO de windows 10.

Il lance alors le formatage et j'ai soit le message suivant :

"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable. Une erreur s’est produite lors du formatage du disque."

ou bien :

"Échec de l’installation de Boot Camp, Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.".

Je précise que j'ai testé avec 3 clés USB différentes et avec 3 image ISO différentes (toutes téléchargées depuis le site officiel microsoft).

Une idée ?

Je possède un macbook pro retina 15" mi 2015.


Merci


----------

